# Avatar Gif



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think my last request was like 6 or so months ago.




The Request:

Ive never had someone make me a Avatar before but Id like a gif of Nogs knockdown of randy where he basically knocks him out.


I dont have any video of it yet, Ill keep looking around.

Title dont know if you can Title it but if you can "BIG NOG"


Sub-Text: none that i can think of 


Colors: none


Size: 144 by 168 pixels or 125.0 KB (whichever is smaller).





I will rep up a few for though that try and help me out.

Thanks.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

prick


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Breadfan said:


> prick


Ill share it with you...


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

I will make you something if I can.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

.Gif avatars are really hard to get down in size enough to use, Like mine 4 example is larger than the allowed size requirement for members. Just somehting to keep in mind your likely have to remove quite a few frames and lower the quality to make it work.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it would be cool to get a Gif of them exchanging blows...


----------

